# Rezepte für Grundeln



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja (man sehe die Videos, meinen nicht abnehmenden Umfang am Äquator), ich bin verfressen...

Und auch ja, ich mag besonders gerne Fisch.....

Die eingeschleppten Grundeln sorgen zwar für viel Unmut - und wer filetiert nicht lieber nen 60er Zander als ne 16er Grundel?

Dennoch ist mit auch z. B. in diesem Thread aufgefallen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280112), dass da auch immer wieder Grundeln angegeben wurden.

Und dass man auch kleinere Fische problemlos essen kann, zeigen Stinte im Norden wie auch die Kretzer im Süden am Bodensee (da hab ich Fischer schon welche filetieren sehen, die ich nicht mal als Köderfisch genommen hätte..)..

Daher würde es mich freuen, wenn diejenigen, die Grundeln nicht nur fangen und entsorgen, sondern die auch zubereiten, ihre Tipps, Tricks und Rezepte dazu hier mal sammeln würden..



PS: 
Auch purer Eigennutz dabei, die Viecher haben auch den Neckar bei uns erreicht..


----------



## racoon (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Kleinere Exemplare:

Kopf ab, Innereien dabei rausziehen (Vorgang wie beim Heringe schlachten), Schuppen.

Pfeffern und Salzen, einmal durchs Mehl ziehen und schwimmend in heißem Butterschmalz ausbacken.

Schon heißt es 'Mahlzeit'. 

Bei 'Kapitalen' lohnt sich das filetieren, allerdings ist der Aufwand doch recht groß im Verhältnis zum Ertrag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

hmmmm, ich hab auch schon Hornhechte, Aalmuttern und anderes Kleinzeug filetiert - gefällt mir besser als schuppen (einfach Haut abziehen) und ist wohl nicht langsamer....

Aber danke für den ersten Tipp....


----------



## racoon (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Na dann mal viel Spaß beim filetieren von 50 Grundeln der 15 cm - Klasse. Und vor allem beim Haut abziehen. Vergiss dabei mal das Skalpell nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

So schlimm?

Wie gesagt, mir fehlt die große Erfahrung mit den Viechern, daher frag ich ja...


----------



## RedHead (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

http://www.lfvrlp.de/downloads/infoheft_4_2010.pdf
Seite 15 unten


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Da steht nur ausnehmen, nicht schuppen..

Wie sind da eure praktischen Erfahrungen?


----------



## racoon (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Da ich die krossen Schuppen nicht mag, entferne ich sie immer. Geht ja schnell und einfach, pro Fischseite ein, zweimal mit dem Messer rüber und gut ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Hört sich net schlecht an.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Hatte es erst am Montag mit einem Kollege darüber, dieser kommt aus der nähe des Kaspischen Meeres und er meinte, das Grundeln dort häufig gegessen werden und wie Barsch schmecken sollen..

Ebenfalls hab ich letzten in einer Zeitschrift etwas über deren Zubereitung gelesen (ich glaub das war am Bahnhof, Fisch und Fang oder so...)
Darin stand ebenfalls dass die Grundel sehr wohlschmeckend und nahezu Grätenlos sein..


----------



## labralehn (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Hallo Thomas,

ich nehme die Gundeln nur aus.
Kopf bleibt dran, schuppen tue ich die nicht.
Salzen, Pfeffern in Mehl wenden und dann in Butter braun braten.

Die Haut ziehe ich dann nach dem Braten ab.
(wegen der PCE Belastung)

Ich mag es lieber wenn der Fisch mit Kopf auf dem Teller liegt.

(Die Grundeln haben etwa 20 bis 25cm.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

naja, bei 20 cm aufwärts, würd ich mir schon wieder das Filiermesser wetzen ;-))))


----------



## 42er barsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

hi,

am einfachsten ist es, wie racoon schon beschrieben hat, die grundeln zu schuppen, kopf ab,auszunehmen, in einer gewürzten panade wälzen und kross ausbacken.

ein user hier aus dem forum hat mal eine tolle bebilderte anleitung dazu hochgeladen

die ganz kleinen lassen sich problemlos mit wirbelsäule essen, bei exemplaren über 12-15cm einfach drumherum knuspern.

hier mal ein bild von einer grundelmahlzeit welche eine horde angelverrückter zusammen gefangen, ge-und verputzt hat.










der teller ist zwar recht leer, die pfanne dafür noch recht voll.

so fanden an dem tag weit über 200 grundeln ihr leckeres ende.

ein gruss an alle waschbären#6:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

cooles Foto - macht Hunger....


----------



## cafabu (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Moinsen,
Dein Vergleich mit dem Stint trifft es schon. Also Gundel als Fingerfood:
Gundel ausnehmen, Kopf drann lassen.
In Mehl, aufgeschl. Eier und Paniermehl wälzen. Das Paniermehl kann man je nach Geschmack leicht würzen (Verbrennungsgefahr!).
In hitzefähigem Öl kross anbraten.
Danch etwas Zitone hinzu.
Am Kopf und Schwanz anfassen und den Fisch, a la Maiskolben, von der Gräte her abknabbern.
Alles andere ist mehr Zeitaufwand und schmeckt auch nicht besser.
Guten Appetit aus dem Stintnorden
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

naja, sagen wir mal so:
Die Rezeptauswahl ist entweder seeeeehr einseitig (fast alle empfehlen das Selbe), oder so schmeckts echt am besten..

;-))))


----------



## 42er barsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

... und das mache ich wenn die grundeln den nachhauseweg zu mir angetreten haben :












































lecker frikadellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Haust Du die samt Rückrat durch den Wolf?


----------



## racoon (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, sagen wir mal so:
> Die Rezeptauswahl ist entweder seeeeehr einseitig (fast alle empfehlen das Selbe), oder so schmeckts echt am besten..
> 
> ;-))))




EINSEITIG ????
Einer empfiehlt Zitrone, der andere lässt sie weg.
Und das nennst Du EINSEITIG ? 

Das sind Variationen feinster Art, Abwechslung pur. Das ist wie Currywurst mit Pommes Rot und Currywurst mit Pommes rot/weiß. Das eine ist mit dem anderen nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## 42er barsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

ja, vier mal mit 4mm lochscheibe.

von der wirbelsäule ist dann kaum noch was zu spüren.

die so verarbeiteten grundeln sollten aber nicht grösser als 15cm sein.

die grösseren ( mein PB ist derzeit 19,5cm:vik habe ich schon filiert und die filets gebraten.
ist auch sehr lecker.wenn ich das bild finde reiche ichs nach.

auch geräuchert sind grundeln ein gedicht.

...und vergessen darf man nicht das, auf einen rutenhalter aufgespiest:q und über kleinem lagerfeuer als "steckerlfisch" zubereitet,die grundel in der kälteren jahreszeit ein willkommener snack sein kann.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Draussen am Feuer ist immer geil - da schmeckts auch innen roh und aussen schwarz ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

PS.
@42er barsch:
Mach da mal das Rezept dazu zu Deinen Fotos, das nehm ich dann als Rezept des Monats ins Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard..


----------



## GeorgeB (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*



racoon schrieb:


> EINSEITIG ????
> Einer empfiehlt Zitrone, der andere lässt sie weg.
> Und das nennst Du EINSEITIG ?
> 
> Das sind Variationen feinster Art, Abwechslung pur. Das ist wie Currywurst mit Pommes Rot und Currywurst mit Pommes rot/weiß. Das eine ist mit dem anderen nicht zu vergleichen.



:m

Am liebsten sind mir auch die kleinen. Kurz schuppen, Kopf ab, Innereien raus, in Mehl wenden, und dann (manchmal in Butterschmalz) braten. Wie Franzosendorsche. 

Gewürzvariationen muss man einem Koch ja nicht erklären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

ich bin immer bereit zu lernen und auszuprobieren....


----------



## 42er barsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

voila:m

500g Grundeln  ( ausgenommen, ohne kopf ), grundeln die grösser als 15cm sind sollten filiert werden.

  50g Schinkenwürfel

eine kleine zwiebel

ein kleines ei

eine scheibe sandwichtoast

salz

pfeffer aus der mühle

kräuter nach belieben ( ich nehme getrockneten schnittlauch petersilie dill ) wer frische zur hand hat nimmt natürlich die.


als erstes die grundeln zwei mal durch die 4mm scheibe des fleischwolfs schicken.

zu der erhaltenen masse die schinkenwürfel geben und abermals durch den fleischwolf lassen.

nun die geviertelte zwiebel ( vorher natürlich geschält|supergri)
zu der masse geben und nochmal durch den wolf lassen.
zum abschluss die scheibe toastbrot durchlassen, hat den nebeneffekt das der wolf durch das brot schon "vorgeputzt" ist.

zu der masse nun das ei und kräuter nach geschmack zugeben und mit salz und pfeffer würzen.


bei der zugabe von kräutern muss man probieren, ich mag z.b. keinen majoran ein anderer liebt den.
 je 1EL getr. schnittlauch und petersilie und einen TL getr. dillspitzen war bisher mein maß.

die masse nun gut durcharbeiten, geht am besten mit einem mixer und den dazugehörigen knethaken.

ich habe mir zum abschmecken immer einen klecks gebraten und probiert, gegebenenfalls nachgewürzt. 

sollte die frikadellenmasse durch ein zu grosses ei oder durch evtl gefrorenen fisch zu wässrig erscheinen kann (muss) mit semmelbröseln nachgedickt werden.
( nein, es wird am ende nicht mehr brot als fisch in den frikkos sein LOL )
es soll eine gut formbare konsistenz erreicht werden.

aus dem frikadellenteig dann sechs handtellergrosse klopse formen, diese in semmelbröseln wenden und knusprig braun braten.









eine 100% GRUNDEL-FRIKADELL


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Super und Danke!
Kommt in der Märzausgabe!


----------



## GeorgeB (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Schreib vielleicht noch den Größenhinweis von vorher dazu. Bis ca. 15 cm komplett, darüber filetieren. Macht mein Weib zumindest so.


----------



## 42er barsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

gute idee, wird prompt erledigt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Grundelbowle mit ganzen Früchten.:m

Man nehme etwa 23 -24 frische gewaschene Grundeln, tue sie in eine Schüssel und gieße dann etwa 5 Liter Hochprozentigen drauf.

Dann das Ganze für 5 Stunden in den Kühlschrank.

Danach durch ein feines Sieb gießen und servieren.
Eine einmalige Grundelnote aber nach dem 12. Glas schmeckt man das kaum noch .#6

Die abgesiebten Grundeln kann man an die Nachbarn oder deren Katze verschenken.|clown:


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*



42er barsch schrieb:


>



Ist mir persönlich noch zu rare.
Der ausgetretene Fleischsaft wäre mir noch zu blutig.

Nee, wirklich gutes Rezept.
Auch wenn die Biester bis hierher zum Glück noch nicht vorgedrungen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grundelbowle mit ganzen Früchten.:m
> 
> Man nehme etwa 23 -24 frische gewaschene Grundeln, tue sie in eine Schüssel und gieße dann etwa 5 Liter Hochprozentigen drauf.
> 
> ...


Nääääää - Schnaps wird nich gepanscht.
Nicht mit Wasser, Eis, Fruchtsaft, Cola oder Grundeln...
Nix is...............

Da sind mir die anderen Rezepte/Tipps lieber ;-)


----------



## Shortay (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

In der aktuellen angelwoche is nen bericht über grundeln. Und das sie gut schmecken wenn man sie verwertet etc

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## phirania (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*

Zubereitung,auf den letzten 6minuten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX63lOMttfk


----------



## muddyliz (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Grundeln: Wie am besten zu erwischen??*



phirania schrieb:


> Zubereitung,auf den letzten 6minuten.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX63lOMttfk



Bähhhh, das sind ja Schwarzhautgrundeln. #t


----------



## Scholle 0 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Und wer hängt sie in den Buchenrauch?


----------



## 42er barsch (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*



42er barsch schrieb:


> ja, vier mal mit 4mm lochscheibe.
> 
> von der wirbelsäule ist dann kaum noch was zu spüren.
> 
> ...



guckstu


----------



## Scholle 0 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Sorry hab ich überlesen!


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grundelbowle mit ganzen Früchten...


----------



## Aquarienfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Im aktuellen Blinker ist ein Rezept drinnen


----------



## siloaffe (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

Ist zwar schon was älter aber das Rezept hats ins Magazin geschafft

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...onats-2-grundeln-schnell-und-laeaeaeaeka.html


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

gerade beim durchstöbern der rezepte-ecke kam mir noch folgende idee:

Grundel-Fondue

eine Schüssel voll mit geputzten grundeln auf den tisch, verschiedene sossen und baguette.

ob mit fett oder (gemüse)-brühe müsste man probieren, wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte die brühe noch zu einer suppe weiterverarbeiten zu können.


----------



## 42er barsch (3. März 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

so.

 nur versuch macht kluch !!!
















Mit Brühe nicht schlecht, frittiert sicher noch ne spur leckerer,

geschmacksache.

bin eigentlich nicht soooo der fan von gedünstetem fisch, der geschmack der grundeln hat mich aber positiv überrascht.


----------



## 42er barsch (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rezepte für Grundeln*

so leute, daß das hier nicht einschläft mal zwei bilder vom grundel-fondue auf herkömliche art, mit öl oder fitierfett.















ich kann nur sagen ( wiederholt ), die grundel ist ein leckerer fisch.


füe alle die es aber probieren wollen, hier ein kleiner tip.

die fische backen an den heissen metalgabeln fest.

mit bambus und holzstäbchen ist das ergebniss um einiges leichter zu lösen.

die fritiereten fischlein sind aber ganz einfach von der wirbelsäule zu knabbern.


@thomas

schon ne grundel-session abgehalten ?

bei uns sind sie schon gezielt mit der stippe zu fangen und kunstköder attackieren sie auch schon zaghaft.


----------

